# Napoleon's Story <3



## mommanomma

Napoleon went to the hospital with parvo on Jan 29 and spent a long 8 days receiving extensive care. Today he is still at the vet with anemia and a swollen bladder. He can no longer urinate on his own and is having a hard time keeping the blood that he was given. Please keep our little guy in your thoughts and prayers. God bless. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz

Oh mommanomma... you and poor little Napoleon have just been through the ringer. I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.
:hugs:


----------



## RubyTuesday

My*Wicked*Tribe is thinking of you & precious Napolean. It has been a very rough & tumultous journey. You & Napolean sooo deserve a happy ending with this. My heart breaks to see there are still more hurdles in your path. I definitely need to hug mine a bit closer tonight & remember again how fortunate we are.


----------



## E.Hatch

I'm glad you started a new thread with a more appropriate title  I'm sorry Napoleon is still ill, sending prayers your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Oh no. Please get better Napoleon....

....and you hang in there Mommanomma.

You have gone above and beyond for this puppy!


----------



## ZoeD1217

Lots of thoughts and prayers for Napoleon. I've been following his story and my heart hurts for you all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

"Please let Napoleon catch a break" Please , please let the little guy get better. This is all I keep saying to myself. Hang in there Mommanomma ...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Sending hugs and prayers!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

So sorry. Still have him in my thoughts every day! Congrats on your job, btw!


----------



## Msmaria

Poor little guy. Hes been in my thoughts since u posted and still is. Sending best wishes.


----------



## AugustGSD

I'm so sorry to read Napoleon is not doing well. You all have had a very trying couple of weeks. I hope he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Chip18

Aww crap, man, you both need a break. Hope he gets better soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Codeblue

I have been keeping up in the other thread, we are pulling for you both. What a trial that you all have been through.


----------



## mommanomma

He is starting to get worse now  I am completely financially exhausted and can't care for him any longer. I contacted the lady at the shelter and she is trying to get him into a better vet and hopefully the foundation she works with will cover his future medical bills. He will no longer be ours but she is going to keep me updated and in contact as things move forward. I really have nothing else to say except I'm just heartbroken. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## E.Hatch

I'm SO sorry to hear this  In what way is he getting worse? You've done so much for him I don't think it's unreasonable to reach out for help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl

Poor little guy. My thoughts and prayers are with you. You did so much for him. 
Not fair....:'(


----------



## Scout's Mama

I am so very sad for you, I hope we can offer you some small comfort

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad

wishing you and Napoleon the best.


----------



## Loneforce

Don't feel bad mommanomma. You went above and beyond for that sick pup. I am sorry things turned worse  Prayers to all involved...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am just heartbroken for you. You have done everything possible for this baby. Continuing prayer for you and Napoleon.

Hugs!


----------



## selzer

Bummer. 

I'm sorry he's getting worse. Maybe tonight he will turn a corner.


----------



## Springbrz

This news has me in tears. You have done your best for little Napoleon. I am so sorry it has turned out this way. Not the ending I was hoping for. 

I will say an extra prayer for you, your family and Napoleon.:hug:


----------



## lindadrusilla

mommanomma said:


> He is starting to get worse now  I am completely financially exhausted and can't care for him any longer. I contacted the lady at the shelter and she is trying to get him into a better vet and hopefully the foundation she works with will cover his future medical bills. He will no longer be ours but she is going to keep me updated and in contact as things move forward. I really have nothing else to say except I'm just heartbroken. Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I'm also heartbroken by this news. Much as I had commented that your husband might be a ticking bomb around the little one, I was hoping you would eventually keep Napoleon, after all that you had done for him, and also because its a parvo case which is close to my heart... 

Did the vet say exactly what is wrong with him? Why does he need a 'better' vet? 

Mine had a swollen bladder as well (well it looked edematous) and when I took him back to the vet, he said it would drain by itself and it did. So I'm not sure if its the same as Napoleon. 

Please update us again. 

Magick's mum.


----------



## GSKnight

very sad...


----------



## sehrgutcsg

I have been pulling for the little guy, it's rough on everyone, nothing makes this situation easy and I am sorry..


----------



## DaniRo

My prayers are still with you and Napoleon!!! You have done so much over the last couple of weeks for this little guy I feel for you. Big hugs for both of you. ❤?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

So I just got an update and he has a significant amount of dirt in his intestines which is causing the bladder sweeping and him not getting any better. He now needs a surgery to remove the dirt. The rescue center is trying to find him a specialist in this particular area that the foundation will cover the bill. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniRo

Wow sorry to hear that. Hope they are able to remove it all successfully!! My prayers are with Napoleon!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

He did live outside right? He probably ate plenty of dirt. I rescued two Rotts that were living outside and for a couple weeks they were pooping and throwing up leaves and dirt. They were full grown and much bigger then your little guy, so they were able to cleanse themselves.


----------



## AugustGSD

mommanomma said:


> So I just got an update and he has a significant amount of dirt in his intestines which is causing the bladder sweeping and him not getting any better. He now needs a surgery to remove the dirt. The rescue center is trying to find him a specialist in this particular area that the foundation will cover the bill.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 So sorry to hear that you have had to give him up, but you did the absolute best you could do. Its great though that the rescue center is trying to help find a way to get him the care he needs. I didn't realize that they even had such foundations. I am really pulling for Napoleon to get better.


----------



## Helios

Any update? How's Napoleon doing?


----------



## RubyTuesday

Poor, poor baby Napolean. Poor Mommanomma. I'm so sorry for both of you. And your husband, too. It's been such a long, tough road with no lucky breaks. IF they update you please let us know too. This is so heartbreaking for you that I hate to ask but it's impossible not to care for this little guy.


----------



## Freestep

mommanomma said:


> He is starting to get worse now  I am completely financially exhausted and can't care for him any longer. I contacted the lady at the shelter and she is trying to get him into a better vet and hopefully the foundation she works with will cover his future medical bills. He will no longer be ours but she is going to keep me updated and in contact as things move forward. I really have nothing else to say except I'm just heartbroken.


 I know, that is heartbreaking, but you are giving him up to save his life, which is the right thing to do. Good on you for making a tough but compassionate choice for him. Napoleon is in my thoughts, I hope he pulls through all this.


----------



## Msmaria

Poor little guy. I really hope the BYB breeder that sold you this dog does not have any more puppies. The animal control should be called. This is so sad. You did the best you could for him. I am so glad the rescue foundation is helping out.


----------



## Chip18

Well this certainly sucks! But it's still better than having him pass away! Alot of us have learned alot from your story! 

I know I had always thought, first puppy shot and they were good to go! You might have saved a few of us a lot of pain in the future! So thank you for that!


----------



## wyoung2153

Finally caught up on this thread.. WOW I am just so sorry momma.. but I am still send love and prayers your way.. I wish y'all could catch a break! :/


----------



## mommanomma

I'm sad to report that Napoleon passed away last night.  I'm so upset but I'm glad he is no longer suffering. Thank you everyone for all your prayers and good thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveDogs

So sorry to hear, I had hope. May he rest in peace. You did EVERYTHING possible!


----------



## Chip18

mommanomma said:


> I'm sad to report that Napoleon passed away last night.  I'm so upset but I'm glad he is no longer suffering. Thank you everyone for all your prayers and good thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww man that really sucks!!!!!!!!!! I am so sorry! I really though he would make it after he passed the one week mark!

Don't disappear on us cause you lost your baby! You can still learn a lot, I just lost my Boxer in NOV and I'm on two Boxer boards because I want to be a better Boxer owner.

Again I'm so sorry everybody was pulling for the little guy!


----------



## Msmaria

Im so sorry. Poor little guy. You did so great by him, much more than so than some other people would have done. 

You should check your city ordinance and local animal shelter on whether the person that sold him to you should have breeding dogs. I doubt very much she is a reputable breeder and in most cities people like her need to have their dogs fixed.

I agree dont dissapear on us, There is lots to still learn for the future and your next dog.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

I am so sorry that he has passed away. :'(

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## DJEtzel

That is a shame. 

Rest in peace, buddy.


----------



## mommanomma

I'll still stick around, although when we decide to get another pup I don't think a gsd is the right choice for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

i am so sorry he passed away,


----------



## Loneforce

Sorry for the loss of little Napoleon  very sad news...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

mommanomma said:


> I'll still stick around, although when we decide to get another pup I don't think a gsd is the right choice for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey! You don't need a GSD to stick around. I lost my GSD in 2012. My new guy is a hound mix. There is still tons to learn here about everything "dog." So yes, please stay and don't feel you need a GSD to do so.

I am so sorry for your loss of Napoleon.


----------



## Jack's Dad

I'm sorry about your pup. You did far more than most and I can't think of anyone to better appreciate another dog at some point than you.

Best Wishes.


----------



## mommanomma

Thank you @jack'sdad we aren't going to consider another pup for a year at the least.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Ah I am so sorry, this news made me cry. That poor little guy, he was a fighter though to have lasted this long. It was just too much for him to overcome. You did right by him and he is no longer suffering.


----------



## BMWHillbilly

oh momma, so sorry for the loss of your pup. I sure was praying for lil Napoleon to pull through. You have a HUGE heart and some day another lil pup will need you. 

RIP lil guy.....


----------



## mommanomma

Thank you @bmw it truly means a lot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha

I haven't kept up with this entirely, but has anything been done about the BYB so that no one else has to go through this ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl

I'm really sorry for the loss of Napoleon. What a heartbreaking situation you've gone thru. Run free little guy. :halogsd:


----------



## DJEtzel

Mocha said:


> I haven't kept up with this entirely, but has anything been done about the BYB so that no one else has to go through this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unfortunately there is no law against breeding. All that can be done is education to prevent people from supporting backyard breeders.


----------



## Eiros

This isn't a discussion about whether or not people who can't afford a dog should get one. Money wouldn't have saved this dog, it has no bearing on this thread and there's no sense making unfounded comments about people's resources or lack thereof. 

I'm so sorry Momma, he's at peace now. You did all you could. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha

DJEtzel said:


> Unfortunately there is no law against breeding. All that can be done is education to prevent people from supporting backyard breeders.


I thought that if you could prove the breeder sold you a sick puppy, there can be criminal charges filed? 

( Correct me if I'm wrong, I watch a lot of TV )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho

I'm so, so sorry to hear this. I hope you find peace in knowing you did everything you could.


----------



## selzer

I am so sorry. 

RIP Napoleon! 

How heartbreaking for you.


----------



## DJEtzel

Mocha said:


> I thought that if you could prove the breeder sold you a sick puppy, there can be criminal charges filed?
> 
> ( Correct me if I'm wrong, I watch a lot of TV )
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There's no way to prove the breeder knew or that the puppy even got sick under their watch. The op had the pup for 4 days before symptoms started. Incubation is 3 days at it's earliest.


----------



## E.Hatch

Aw momma I'm so sorry to hear lil Napoleon has passed  May he rest in peace.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack's Dad

You two having fun? 

This was a thread about a woman who went above and beyond for her
puppy. The puppy just lost his life and you two are interested in the laws regarding BYBs in Calif.

Start a thread.


----------



## DaniRo

I am so sorry momma to hear of Napoleon's passing ? this little guy has been through so much in his short life. I'm glad he had you to love for the time he was here. God bless you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum

:rip:So sorry Napoleon has passed....poor pup

Lee


----------



## selzer

Napoleon was a living, breathing creature. Unfortunately, living, breathing creatures are susceptible to less than perfect immune systems, illnesses, genetic faults. Every time a critter goes through a horrible illness, whether it lives or dies, doesn't necessarily mean that someone was to blame, and that someone needs to be punished or curbed. 

The breeder probably had the puppies contract parvo because she let people come in to see the litter and someone probably went puppy hunting at a shelter or at another breeder before stopping. lt happens. It happens to vaccinated dogs sometimes. 

Right now, there is a lot of pain. It will do nobody any good to go and try to figure out a way to blame someone for what happened. The breeder knows the puppy had parvo. At this point, she has to take that information and act on it or not.


----------



## Springbrz

:rip: Run free and strong at the Bridge sweet little Napoleon. 

@momma...so sorry you lost your little guy. You did everything that could be done for him. Napoleon will be with you forever in your heart. Peace to you and Napoleon.


----------



## lhczth

*I removed some posts. Let's please knock of the bickering, snarky and uncalled for comments. 

This is a general warning.

Thank you,

ADMIN*


----------



## wyoung2153

Just wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear about napoleon.. what a fighter.. you went above and beyond.. not many would do the same.. so sorry momma.. sending love your way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD

I have been silently following this thread hoping and praying for a good outcome. I am soo sorry for all that you and your family has gone through for little Napoleon.
You went above and beyond what most people would have, hugs to you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also am so very very sorry You went above and beyond for him, you did more than most would have done..

I wanted to add, I "think" and I could be wrong, that somewhere, the OP mentioned she had contacted the breeder and other puppies were sick also..


----------



## BMWHillbilly

Jack's Dad said:


> You two having fun?
> 
> This was a thread about a woman who went above and beyond for her
> puppy. The puppy just lost his life and you two are interested in the laws regarding BYBs in Calif.
> 
> Start a thread.


Be careful jack. They'll pick and choose posts and delete the ones that call out certain member's hurtful comments about the OP ..... like our earlier posts.


----------



## Msmaria

JakodaCD OA said:


> I also am so very very sorry You went above and beyond for him, you did more than most would have done..
> 
> I wanted to add, I "think" and I could be wrong, that somewhere, the OP mentioned she had contacted the breeder and other puppies were sick also..



and also that the mother hadnt been vaccinated, which can cause the puppies to not have antibodies . I dont think this was a real breeder. I think this was a BYB that didnt care at all about her dogs. I could be wrong but this is what I got from the story.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I am so sorry for your loss. He did know your love and caring in his lifetime, which was a long lifetime to him. I remember you saying he'd stand up and be happy to see you! Keep that love always in a special part of your heart! He's watching from the Bridge, and running with all our babies that have passed on! Peace to you and your family. I planted a rose bush in memory of Cody and Clipper. Rest in peace now sweetheart.


----------



## selzer

Msmaria said:


> and also that the mother hadnt been vaccinated, which can cause the puppies to not have antibodies . I dont think this was a real breeder. I think this was a BYB that didnt care at all about her dogs. I could be wrong but this is what I got from the story.


She was a real breeder. 

Breeders do not earn the title by jumping through all the hoops that this site thinks they ought to. They put a dog together with a bitch and produce a litter of puppies. If she owned the bitch when the litter was conceived, then she is indeed a breeder. Not an artificial breeder, or a breeder once-removed. 

What I got from the story was that the breeder was a friend, or a friend of a friend's, who gave the OP a significant break on the price of the puppy because of that. I doubt she knew the puppies had contracted the disease before selling them. 

Lots of people minimize the use of vaccines. I think the OP thought that she was out of date with her vaccinations, not that she never had any. I don't know if there is enough to indicate that the breeder did not care at all about her dogs. 

This line of discussion is so unhelpful. The puppy is dead. And attempts to use this section of a very sad thread to somehow malign the puppy's owner from purchasing from this breeder, is kind of crappy. Expecting the breeder's owner to go on some type of crusade against this person is also not really thinking about the people involved, but just trying to forward a crusade of your own. 

It's kind of like smacking people when their dog develops hip dysplasia for going to a BYB, but what do you do when someone goes to a good breeder and their dog fails the x-ray?


----------



## Freestep

So sorry to hear of Napoleon's passing. You really, truly did everything you could. 

I think some have brought up the fact that there is a "puppy lemon law" in California, where if a puppy gets sick within a certain time frame after purchase, you can get your money back from the breeder. I am not sure of the details on that, but it is something you could look into, as I know you've exhausted yourself financially. To get a little bit back would certainly not hurt you.


----------



## my boy diesel

Money was borrowed to
Pay breeder $100 if
I'm not mistaken 
Was the puppy too weak to 
Survive the surgery?
Poor puppy :-(
Rest in peace


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/413018-off-topic.html
New Thread - Please Use This To Continue The Other Discussion

Apologies to the OP and others - I'm doing this from my phone so this thread may have some confusing comments. Please carry on expressing sympathies for the little one. 

Jean 
Admin 

I'm very sorry about Napolean. I know the additional costs for people in California from watching pets go through IMOM for help. He was given the best chance he could have. Being male didn't help either - girls typically have better survival from Parvo - again, nothing anyone could have done about that. Please take care, take some time. We probably need to look up post Parvo protocols for you.


----------



## trcy

I'm sorry to hear of your puppy passing. I'm relieved he is no longer suffering. 

I got Riley from a BYB. I loved him more than any dog, but he was just to sick and if he did get better he would have had a lifetime of suffering. I understand the pain. Those little guys take hold of your heart so fast. 

In the future if you do get another GSD try to go to a reputable breeder. Kaleb is from a reputable breeder and the differences are like night and day. If money and love alone could have saved Riley he would still be with us. 

I know you did everything you could for your puppy. I hope him and Riley are playing together at the rainbow bridge. (hugs)


----------



## misslesleedavis1

trcy said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your puppy passing. I'm relieved he is no longer suffering.
> 
> I got Riley from a BYB. I loved him more than any dog, but he was just to sick and if he did get better he would have had a lifetime of suffering. I understand the pain. Those little guys take hold of your heart so fast.
> 
> In the future if you do get another GSD try to go to a reputable breeder. Kaleb is from a reputable breeder and the differences are like night and day. If money and love alone could have saved Riley he would still be with us.
> 
> I know you did everything you could for your puppy. I hope him and Riley are playing together at the rainbow bridge. (hugs)




Well that made me cry


----------



## d4lilbitz

I'm so sorry to hear about Napolean's passing. There is no doubt in my mind the amount of love you had for him....the toughest thing with love is knowing when to let go. While it's not always what we want, doing so for the better of our beloved pets make it worth it. I have been following your story, praying for you and him. I wish it would have turned out for the better, but he is no longer in pain. Rest in peace little Napolean. Despite his small size, he had so much heart.


----------



## Chip18

mommanomma said:


> Thank you @jack'sdad we aren't going to consider another pup for a year at the least.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep a year at least! That's what we had to do after we lost a pup to Parvo.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Mommanomma, I lost a scrappy little kitten almost 45 yrs ago. I still remember him. I still miss him. I still love him. Napoleon will always be a part of you. His time with you was terribly short, but very intense, very meaningful. Know that you did all that you could. Know too that he died loved & cared for & you can be sure that he knew that. (((Hugs)))


----------



## ZoeandMoe

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Well that made me cry


~This~
R.I.P. Little Man ... May you jump, run and smile through the rainbow of love knowing the thousands of people down here that have kept up on your progress are thinking of you.


----------



## DollBaby

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm also sorry you have had to endure the hateful unnecessary comments from nasty people that live in their own little box. RIP Napoleon


----------



## GSKnight

this is very sad. *tear*


----------



## H Factor Leather

Sorry about your loss. Little Napoleon and yourself have more grit than most. Take comfort in that he's no longer suffering and knows that he was loved. RIP Napoleon. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Thank you everyone..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday

Mommanomma, you'll always be welcome here. Don't let this be goodbye.


----------



## Loneforce

:thumbup:


RubyTuesday said:


> Mommanomma, you'll always be welcome here. Don't let this be goodbye.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for the loss of your little Napoleon. Parvo is so hard tobeaqt. Take care you definitely went the extra mile.


----------



## jang

Momma, Your courage is amazing..you took this on and fought the battle...This is a tribute to your loving and kind heart...Please keep in touch..My deepest sympathies to you....RIP Napolian...Blessings...


----------



## Kaun

Poor guy, I'm sorry that his story had to end this way. For a while there it looked like he was starting the road to recovery. 

You did what you could for him.


----------



## mommanomma

Tomorrow I will compile all the pics I have of him and post them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla

So sorry for your loss.  

Run free now, Napoleon.


----------



## mommanomma

View attachment 182442
View attachment 182450
View attachment 182458
View attachment 182466
View attachment 182474
View attachment 182482
View attachment 182490
View attachment 182498
View attachment 182506
View attachment 182514
View attachment 182522



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616

Awwwwww. Look at his face, it makes me so sad.


----------



## mommanomma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217

Oh my goodness look at that sweet face  I am so sorry for your loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack's Dad

The little guy was tough. He was in your life for a short time, but you will never forget him.

My best to you and your family.


----------



## Chip18

I know it's small consolation but at least you have pictures. We lost out Parvo puppy so fast that we never had a chance to get any pictures of her. 

Take Care


----------



## brightspot

Oh dear. <sniff> "I grieve with thee." My passed on pets will watch over the little Napster at Rainbow Bridge 'til you get there.


----------



## Loneforce

That is great you have all them pictures for your keepsake of Napoleon. He was a cute little bugger.


----------



## Msmaria

Im so glad I keep kleenex on my desk along with my sunglasses. Hes so cute and I know you miss him.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thank you for sharing pictures of your little angel.


----------



## jessiecia5

I have been following your story now and all I can add is how sorry I am for your sad loss,he was a very cute little puppy,again so sorry.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I was looking in the 'General Puppy' info section first to find an update...and the thread is here. 

Mommanomma I'm so sorry little Napolean didn't make it, you both tried so hard.

Please do stick around, this forum has a wealth of information that applies to all breeds for health and training...for when you are ready to try to have a dog in your family again. 

You take care.....


----------



## AugustGSD

I tried to get on here yesterday and had some technical difficulties, but I wanted to say how sorry I am that Napoleon passed away. You did everything you could do for him, and he no longer has to suffer. I feel like we really got to know Napoleon over the past week. He was an adorable little pup who brought a lot of love for a short amount of time.

R.I.P. Napoleon


----------



## wyoung2153

What sweet memories you have of such a great boy.. you did good by him momma. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Heartbreaking…..so sorry for your loss. You did everything you possibly could to help him. Thanks for sharing the pictures of Napoleon. He was so beautiful.


----------



## DobbyDad

I am truly sorry for your loss. Just know that you did all you could.


----------



## BMWHillbilly

Dang....where's the tissue.... :teary: Again...I'm so sorry. God love him. RIP lil guy.


----------



## GSKnight

I knew I shouldn't have looked at his pictures...


----------



## Wetdog

mommanomma said:


> He is starting to get worse now  I am completely financially exhausted and can't care for him any longer. I contacted the lady at the shelter and she is trying to get him into a better vet and hopefully the foundation she works with will cover his future medical bills. He will no longer be ours but she is going to keep me updated and in contact as things move forward. I really have nothing else to say except I'm just heartbroken.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I hadn't seen this before----so I've been going back and reading through some of the back posts.

When I got to the part where you think you are a "horrible" person---I got livid.

If I had my way----every puppy born into the world would have a person as "horrible" as you to love them.

I think you are wonderful. To show the love, care and sacrifice that you have seems to me to be one of the most inspiring stories I've ever run across. To have done and sacrificed so much, even to the point of giving up what you loved the most in his best interest has been truly inspirational to me. 

I believe that one day, you and Napoleon will be reunited. One day you'll both be together again, Napoleon will be healthy, strong and your loving baby again. One day, you'll both get back everything that was taken from you---and much much more. And when that happens----nothing will ever be able to take it away again.

I have no proof that this is so. All I can say is that this is what I believe----you receive what you give. Many people say---"Look around, things are not perfect in this world that God created, there are bad things everywhere."

All I can answer to that is----no, things are not perfect here. But God is perfect, and God can do anything. So, the only thing I can think of is that God never intended for us to stay here----not me, not you, not Napoleon. So God is taking care of Napoleon until you get there to take over.

I'm sorry that you've lost Napoleon for now. But from what I've gotten out of the things you've written about him----it seems to me to be a love that can't die. I believe you will both be together again.


----------



## blackshep

Oh no, I'm so sorry! RIP little Napolean, and big hugs for you mommanomma


----------

